# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie probleem

## Gast07

Ik wordt altijd 1 x per twee maanden ongesteld, ik kan je zeggen dat ik nu wel erg bezorg word. Ik wil later heel erg graag kinderen, ik denk dat het met mijn vruchtbaarheid te maken heeft.
Ik stress niet enzo, dus dat valt ook af.

Dan heeft het togh met je vruchtbaarheid te maken. Weet iemand hier wat van af?

----------

